# Tivo remote and V+ remote



## simbeav (Mar 14, 2005)

Is it correct that the V+ remote and the Virgin Tivo use the same remote codes ?

If so, has anybody found a way to use an alternate set of codes on either of them ?

It's possible that, at least temporarily, I will have a V+ and Virgin Tivo in the same room and if they use the same codes it could lead to a few disasters.


----------



## skyshare (Mar 1, 2011)

simbeav said:


> Is it correct that the V+ remote and the Virgin Tivo use the same remote codes ?
> 
> If so, has anybody found a way to use an alternate set of codes on either of them ?
> 
> It's possible that, at least temporarily, I will have a V+ and Virgin Tivo in the same room and if they use the same codes it could lead to a few disasters.


I have had both boxes together and yes, the Virgin+ remote operates a lot of the features on TIVO and vice-versa which is really annoying when you are trying to turn one box off! I have now seperated the boxes to avoid this problem...


----------



## simbeav (Mar 14, 2005)

skyshare said:


> I have had both boxes together and yes, the Virgin+ remote operates a lot of the features on TIVO and vice-versa which is really annoying when you are trying to turn one box off! I have now seperated the boxes to avoid this problem...


Thanks.

On the Series 1 you could set two remotes to work on different codes - Presumably nobody has found a similar 'feature' on Virgin Tivo or V+ ?


----------



## tankstage (Jan 8, 2005)

simbeav said:


> Thanks.
> 
> On the Series 1 you could set two remotes to work on different codes - Presumably nobody has found a similar 'feature' on Virgin Tivo or V+ ?


The box does show a remote ID in the System Info window, just as the S1 TiVo did, but I think the remote is not capable of selecting a different set of IR codes (Probably a bean counter decision).
I want this feature as well !!


----------



## sammyh25 (Feb 9, 2011)

tankstage said:


> The box does show a remote ID in the System Info window, just as the S1 TiVo did, but I think the remote is not capable of selecting a different set of IR codes (Probably a bean counter decision).
> I want this feature as well !!


Count me in on that, a nightmare when we go to bed and try to watch V+ in the bedroom, and end up controlling TiVo in the lounge at the same time!!!


----------



## Digital Fanatic (Feb 16, 2011)

sammyh25 said:


> Count me in on that, a nightmare when we go to bed and try to watch V+ in the bedroom, and end up controlling TiVo in the lounge at the same time!!!


How do you do that?


----------



## sammyh25 (Feb 9, 2011)

Digital Fanatic said:


> How do you do that?


The TiVo scart is connected to a scart/rf convertor which pumps the tv signal around the house on the rf cabling. To make the magic eyes work when the rf cable leaves the scart/rf convertor it goes through a box which powers the magic eyes and enables the ir signals to pass over the cabling.

All the kit came from Maplin and was really easy to setup.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

"TV link plus" - the "Plus" part is important for working with a TiVo:

http://www.tvlink.co.uk/acatalog/Copy_of_tvLINK.html


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Even with TV link plus you will get problems with any VM box because they all use the same ir codes.

I originally had 2 V+ boxes. one in the lounge with RF feeding to upstairs with control from upstairs by TV link plus and the second box in the bedroom.
The TV link setup was handy if part way through watching programme you wanted to watch the rest upstairs.

Unfortunately just as sammyh25 found out every time you used the remote it operated both boxes


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

ordered wednesday, due before 11:40 via courier - not bad for a tenner


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

sjp said:


> ordered wednesday, due before 11:40 via courier - not bad for a tenner


What is it you have bought


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

simbeav said:


> Thanks.
> 
> On the Series 1 you could set two remotes to work on different codes - Presumably nobody has found a similar 'feature' on Virgin Tivo or V+ ?


Take a look at this post to see if you can set the TiVo to a different address: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8422695#post8422695


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

orangeboy said:


> Take a look at this post to see if you can set the TiVo to a different address: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=8422695#post8422695


VM set top boxes of all types use the same IR codes which are different to standard Tivo codes so I do not think it is possible to stop the interaction problem.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

RichardJH said:


> VM set top boxes of all types use the same IR codes which are different to standard Tivo codes so I do not think it is possible to stop the interaction problem.


Ah. That's a shame. Things can get "complicated" when stray remote commands control a box that you're not watching. :down:


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

RichardJH said:


> What is it you have bought


a second vtivo remote, the wife needs her own  (and a spare isn't a bad thing)

thought I've just realised that this may be the wrong thread 

yup, should have been this one http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=466148


----------

